# Cars you miss



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm sure it's not just me, that has sold a car and then not too long after regretted it for whatever reason?

I think a car I regret selling the most was a 207 GTi. I bought it when I was in my first decent paying job working for Citroen.

It was originally Peugeots internal launch vehicle, so it had every extra and then some that customers couldn't spec when orders were being taken. (Full Leather, Alcantara Steering wheel).

Being in the PSA Group, had it verified as the vehicle it was made out to be and loved every minute until the dreaded timing chain issues appeared (very common and still affecting the THP engines to this day). After having it fixed 3 times under warranty, had enough and sold it.

I always look on eBay and Autotrader to see if it comes back around but alas no luck. The cost of doing the chain on these is only a couple of hundred quid, back then it was a grands worth every time if I had to pay.










What car do you regret selling/miss? And it can obviously be for any reason.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I regret getting rid of my old Rover coupe 1.8 VVC in BRG. I had that car for 6 years and it was pretty much faultless. Never let me down until the very end when the head gasket went. It was starting to rust around the arches too. I'm not that great with working on cars and I struggled to get the funds together. On top of that, I had so much pressure from my family to get rid and get something else. In the end, it was sold to a breaker. Gutted. I'd have that car again in a heartbeat if I could, but I did have 6 wonderful years with it.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Has to be my baby


Absolutely loved this, 330bhp 380lbft and 1550kgs. Only reason I sold was to avoid the depreciation because I was putting a lot of miles on it, yet after 2.5 yrs and putting on over 35k miles I sold it for nearly £500 more than I originally paid. Now there prices are on the up again!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I never kept any pictures of it but I wish I did now. I missed my Escort Mexico when I had it, a lovely car and I sold it for a Cortina MK 5 Ghia, that too was a good car.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I would say the Range Rover Westminster I had but when I bought it back after missing it it wasn't the same the second time so knowing that, it'd probably be the 1983 Jaguar XJ-S V12 HE I had in uni. For a variety of reasons really, it was a little tatty but it was great fun, it always ran even though it used many litres of fuel it always got me where I wanted to go and it made one of the best noises going, far more natural than the DB9 and even though it was quite badly made and a lot of electronics didn't work it was a great GT car even if it was a little floppy.

Yeah probably wearing rose tints with that one, it was cool at the time but it wouldn't be the same again.

So in that case probably my 1999 Alfa Romeo GTV6 in immaculate condition with a very low mileage and I only kept it a few weeks because the hype let it down, it wasn't as good as I thought it should have been so a good offer had it. I do kind of want another one to give it a proper chance. 

I've had so many cars it a hard question!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I had a lot of good memories with my Astra GSI Turbo in my boy racer years. 

I still scan the classifieds and always consider buying another one.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

I dont have pictures but mine is a 2004 Renault Clio 182 with the cup chassis, not the best built car in the world but never went wrong and was so much fun 
to drive.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

I miss a vectra i had a few years ago, i know its just a vectra but the colour i loved


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I miss my 1st car, embarrassingly it was a Ford Ka, but it was my 1st car so I loved it! It's the way it ended that annoyed me though. There it was sitting outside my girlfriends (now wifes) mothers house minding its own business when a drunk driver mounts the curb and smashes into the back of it, shoving it 10 ft down the road. It was rode off after that, horrible way for it to go, but at least it went out with a bang lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

That E30 :argie:

For me it has to my Impreza, think this was taken around 2001 when I'd just bought it, sold it a few years later... for a TT...


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I miss my first car an opel kadette 1.2s


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Gav147 said:


> That E30 :argie:
> 
> For me it has to my Impreza, think this was taken around 2001 when I'd just bought it, sold it a few years later... for a TT...


I had it when I was about 19, I felt like a 90's gangster in it


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

My ur-quattro....i always wanted one and the desire to own one meant i let my heart rule my head and bought one i should have walked away from. I loved that car though.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> I'm sure it's not just me, that has sold a car and then not too long after regretted it for whatever reason?
> 
> I think a car I regret selling the most was a 207 GTi. I bought it when I was in my first decent paying job working for Citroen.
> 
> ...


Hahah being an ex Demo fleet car from PSA means it would have been highly spec'ed but oh my days it will have had the balls ragged off it.

I know I have had enough loaners from the PSA Press Fleet and did the closed launch event at Donnington for the 208GTi....made a note of most of the reg numbers  :lol:


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

I miss all my old cars. unfortunately due to funds and space I can only really have one car at a time and even if I love a car I do like to switch it up every couple of years. some of my previous loves:
'02 Audi S3 (nicest car)
E30 325i in red with the mtech kit on it (coolest car)
'92 eunos roadster (most fun car)
'01 renault clio 1.2 (first car) the sound system in that was worth more than the car!!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> Hahah being an ex Demo fleet car from PSA means it would have been highly spec'ed but oh my days it will have had the balls ragged off it.
> 
> I know I have had enough loaners from the PSA Press Fleet and did the closed launch event at Donnington for the 208GTi....made a note of most of the reg numbers  :lol:


Yeah I know remember I worked for them so I would have been one of the people ragging it to death if I was around when the 207 GTi was launched lolololololol

But I got to do that with the DS3 etc


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My first car was a 1980 Honda Accord 1.6 EX and, although it rusted away in 1989 after a couple of years of ownership, it was a 1st car love affair. When my mates were driving Chevettes, Marinas, Vivas, Escorts etc, and the one's working at Pressed Steel had MG Metros, I had a full on comfy saloon with electric windows all round, power steering the lot.

I also really miss my Prelude, but after replacing it with the Accord Type R, I wouldn't buy another. I bought it as a cheap summer fun car to drive, abuse and dispose of when i had had my wicked way. That never happened, it went from this...










To this...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Miss this a lot, but not the contestant petrol visits.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Streeto said:


>


:argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been racking my brain on this subject this morning and I can honestly say I don't miss or regret the sale of any of my cars...not even Pugly my 205GTI which i loved to death.

I sort of get to the end of a journey with a car or bike and thats it, I move on.

I have to say I am loving the entire McUk fleet at the moment....the TVR is mega and now I have done some mile in it I am not so scared of it, the 208 GTI is frantic and fast and a joy to drive, the Mazda 6 is just such value for money, its silly comfy and very economical...the Jeep well its like driving a sofa...capable and makes lots of silly V8 noises


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Streeto said:


>


Love this post - no words needed :thumb::thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Difficult one really,

The car that was so much fun and so cheap (and the only car I ever sold for more than I bought it was my mini 30 Special edition exactly like this:



But the one I really miss was my MK1 XR2 in Caspian Blue:


Sweet thread Starbuck88 :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

chongo said:


> Miss this a lot, but not the contestant petrol visits.


Ah yes even I miss Maximus on here


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

My old s2000. Sold it back in May and instantly regretted it as soon as it drove away.

I bought this for my road trip to Le Mans in 2015, booked again for next year so back on the hunt for one. Cant think of any other car in same class as good as this.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Miss my GT86, it was a midlife crisis car (although thought at 24)
I love the front, the rear, the drive, the noise, that colour. Everything about it was a joy and gave you a massive smile every time you drove, especially roundabouts in the rain 

Sometimes you just have to grow up and buy a more sensible car though


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Theres a few of mine I miss`








V6 4Motion with R32 rack, subframe, KW suspension and Milltek








E36 328i Sport Individual








GTV V6 with Quaife and Wizard exhaust








Corrado G60


----------



## Daz. (Jul 26, 2012)

My Clio Williams - as it's worth £10,000 more than when I sold it now!


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

Some of the ones i miss
Silvia S14

Corolla AE86

Impreza Type RA

Impreza coupe

BMW 325i sport

Civic VTI

Corolla GTI

Lexus is200

Corolla E10


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I miss my Twingo RS 133 Silverstone - 50 made, not a license loser by any stretch but fast enough to have a go in and the chassis was absolutely sublime. The speed that you could carry in that car was naughty ❤


















Great car.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

200bhp, granddad mobile, sleeper.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I just miss all my Ford's.
Still now we keep a Kuga as a weekend car, and just love the drive.

Had expensive cars, but the modest priced Ford's has been always more than rewarding.
The Escorts, the Granada's, Scorpio's, and Mondeo's have always been great car.
My current company is Swedish, and my wife drives a M class, but I have the best seats in a any Ford.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

pooma said:


> 200bhp, granddad mobile, sleeper.


620Ti. Love it. I quite fancy one myself.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

angel1449 said:


> I miss a vectra i had a few years ago, i know its just a vectra but the colour i loved


I had an SRi in the same colour, misty morning blue or something...


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I miss this old bus...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

got to be this bad boy





































was given it for free, and it had been off the road for quite a few years, and to get it back to that condition was really satisfying, then i sold it to another renault enthusiast who looked after it but then sold it where it got smacked into a kerb and was apparently never right after that


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

My first car was a 19 GTS. Always liked the mean look of the valvers


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> got to be this bad boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely love those Bidder. Looks immaculate too chum.

The wiper on the rear window was particularly cool too!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, very cool car I thought, hankered after one ever since they came out, ended up having about 9 of them in the end

Chap had the tungsten grey Chamade was always after the jet in the rear wash wipe as Renault discontinued making them and they weren't available from anywhere else apparently, so I always had to keep my eye on him lol &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't really regret getting rid of any of my cars. My wife misses her Honda Jazz (written off on the A40) and we both had a soft spot for my Ibiza estate auto (sold to buy a manual hatch). I'm happy because it has loads more gadgets, but my wife liked and misses the auto box in the old one.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I miss my R33 GTR, a little more than I really should..


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Kenan said:


> I miss my R33 GTR, a little more than I really should..


Fair shout tho

Sweeeeeeet car!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Still miss maximums, the sound was amazing


----------



## Sk8ir (Mar 23, 2016)

Still miss this particular Golf (one of three Mk2 8v GTis I've had over the years). Royal Blue metallic, Ronal LS wheels, lowered 35mm on Eibach springs, uprated ARB, mint interior... spent a bit of money and a lot of time and elbow grease getting it as close to perfect as I could, then redundancy forced sale. That was over 10 years ago now - before prices for good ones went through the roof.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

chongo said:


> Still miss maximums, the sound was amazing


Stunning, Chongo. One of those calls at a neighbour's house frequently, and even Mrs Cooks says "There's the c63" as she hears it go up past our house. Fabulous sound!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

dont have any pictures but my poor 2001 passat as a certain road gritting crew did not grit the road i ended up rolling the car three times into a field. it broke my heart watching it get lifted onto the recovery vehicle.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I still miss my 106 GTI.. It was mint..

I sold it with 19k on the clock to some little car dick who took it on the drag strip and blew the engine

Was gutted when I found out


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

My first ‘real’ car, bought just for me rather than as a shared family car, 1995 Calibra, yeah I know but it was just one off those cars that looked right and had always wanted one. First car I was able to mess with and it was all mine. Always buy a car with your heart rather than your head.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

for me 2 cars. My VW Big Beetle in Aqua Marine. Which was a great colour as Hammerite Blue was same shade for when I repaired any Rust?
Also my CITROEN Dyan 6. 
VW had to go as needed more room for 2 Daughter's & luggage.
Citroen had to go because said Daughter's got a lot bigger.
Miss the Citroen most though as it was so much fun, Roll Back Roof, Take rear seat out for picnics. Took an old door to local tip, tilted rear seat forward slid Door in under seat & front seat, took door out at the tip & rear seat dropped back in place a guy had seen this, came up looked at me where's that just come from!!!" what " then realised what he said. I just smiled, the boot I said !! shut the tailgate & drove off. The boot is About 12" /14" deep. as you probably guess I still smile about that guy at the tip


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

My first car, cos nostalgia.
Atlantis blue 1.8 Cavalier. Kept it in pretty good shape (aesthetically at least!) 
Was comfy, and racked up the miles no problem. Unlike the vectra that replaced it with an engine that ate itself at 76k miles!


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

I miss two if mine.....

My 88 Citroen AX GT as it was the best handling and most fun car I'd had up to that point.

The one I miss most was my 89 F plate Golf GTI16v, last of the small bumpers. I fitted a big bumpers to it, lowered it on Koni suspension and also fitted some BBS rims. I ragged it to within an inch of its life and it never missed a beat. Part exchanged it in for a Renault Laguna, it had 198k miles on it when I did.... Got £500 for it.


----------

